# Light Winds & Solid Trout #'s



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.
*
Winds backing down had the bays greening up nicely with Trout action on fire. It started Friday as winds started laying down and Capt. James Cunningham was reporting improving water conditions with swarms of Trout hitting area shell pads from one end of the bay to the other. Saturday's trips followed right in line with all guests on all boats hitting Trout limits early on. A wind pop Saturday night rocked the bays and Sunday proved difficult mid-bay with tore up water and a falling tide. Later in the day things started to clean up and the fish responded accordingly. Capt. Donnie Heath managed solid Redfish numbers for guests with Capt. Braden hitting the Trout hard but finding slow Redfish action. We'll start getting into a nice rhythm as winds start to stabilize moving into June. May has traditionally been a blustery month and you've got to pick your strike timing day to day when the winds are cranking.

Capt. Donnie Heath reported that the tide fell out pretty good on Sunday trapping a herd of Jack Crevalle in a very shallow back lake. He estimated the school at near 75 fish in water barely deep enough to cover their backs. That made for some crazy action chasing those fish for a bit. Jacks in less than a foot of water is just "insane". They hooked one up on topwater and that led to a 25 minute battle royale from one end of the lake to the other. Good fun!

*Airboat Trips*

Capt. Chris Cady broke in the new 2017 Air Ranger on Sunday with guests of Mi Amigo's Auto Group. Solid Redfish limits were found working the back lakes and small pocket lakes focusing on mud pockets.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram
Photo Gallery
*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics.


----------

